# Topics > Operating systems > iOS >  iOS 8

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

iOS 8 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

iOS 8 Compatibility (iPhone 4s-5s, iPad 2, Air, Mini, iPod Touch 5 & More!) 

 Published on Jun 3, 2014




> iOS 8 will be available to download on iPhone 4s, iPhone 5, iPhone 5s, iPhone 5c, iPad 2, iPad Air, iPod Touch 5th Gen & More! Full details in the video.
> 
> iOS 8 is the biggest iOS release ever — for developers and everyone else. But that wasn't the goal. We simply set out to create the most natural experience. Each enhancement has a purpose. Every new feature deserves to be a new feature. Each function is more considered, each next step is more e?cient. It all adds up to an even better experience — one that is pleasantly surprising at ?rst and becomes utterly indispensable before you know it.

----------


## Airicist

Short Take: iOS 8, OS X Yosemite highlights

 Published on Jun 2, 2014




> Computerworld's Ken Mingis and IDG Enterprise's Keith Shaw discuss what they liked (and didn't) at Apple's Worldwide Developer's Conference keynote.

----------


## Airicist

iOS 8 revealed: release date, features and what you need to know 

 Published on Jun 3, 2014




> iOS 8 is here, with a host of features both small and large. Here's what you need to know about Apple's latest mobile Os, and when you can get you hands on it.

----------


## Airicist

iOS 8 in-depth: Top 10 new features 

 Published on Jun 5, 2014




> Some of the changes to iOS 8 are relatively small, but others are a lot more exciting. Here are the top 10 features you should care about

----------


## Airicist

iOS 8 review 

 Published on Sep 23, 2014




> Apple’s iOS 8 is the biggest change to the operating system since 2007. iOS 8 does more than ever before, but..it’s not perfect.

----------

